# BT and broadband - or not



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Warning - boring thread, just need to get it off my chest!

18 months ago, we move into a brand new house.
Previously lived in an NTL cable area - nice fast broadband 

Want to make sure we can get some sort of broadband in new house - seems reasonible?

Problem 1 - new house, new estate = no NTL cable
Problem 2 - BT can't confirm if we can get BB until phone is connected
Problem 3 - local exchange not upgraded yet - but nicely on track on the 'want-o-meter'

Move in
Get phone line
Register interest
Wait 6 weeks whilst rest of estate register
Hit level 

Try to get BB - sorry - you are too far away 

Too far away? I can almost see the bastid exchange from my house - it's the other side of the hill!

After gawd knows how many calls to various parts of BT, establish that exchange is 5.7Km away. Limit is 5.5Km.
Bollox 
They must run the line via Newport to get the distance to be that far!

Fume for 6 months

Horrah! BT announce limit now 6Km! 

Try to get BB.
Sorry - signal strength not high enough.... 

Another 20 calls to various BT (including wholesale - who only deal with companies / ISPs....)

No joy.   

My best option (apparently) is to get another line installed and hope that it has less noise 

Luckily, have talked the boss into coughing up for a business line, so will see what happens....

There. Feel a bit better now. But not much :'(


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

BT pissed me about with BB, nuff said


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

3 yrs in the new house looks like it's here soon  ,


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Just ordered BT BB this week, get the kit and the switch on next Friday.

(after living in a house for 3 years that was connected to the exchange via fibre - no BB)


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

I've had BT BB for well over 2 years now and haven't had any probs with it really. The only fault I had a was corrupt data on my line which caused me not to be able to connect for a week. However, an engineer came and sorted it out in half an hour. No probs since (touch wood etc!). Oh, I also have a high tranfer rate... at least 60k/s and it never drops below that


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I've had BT BB for well over 2 years now and haven't had any probs with it really. Â The only fault I had a was corrupt data on my line which caused me not to be able to connect for a week. Â However, an engineer came and sorted it out in half an hour. Â No probs since (touch wood etc!). Â Oh, I also have a high tranfer rate... at least 60k/s and it never drops below that Â


hey - I'm really SOOOOO pleased for you!*

*yes - really I am. Not in the least bit jealous at all


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay a bit confused here, you mention you could get another line to stop the noise. Do you have SKY? This can very often lead to a noise on BT lines and Sky can fix it. 
No help with the BB, but it may help with the noise on the line.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Okay a bit confused here, you mention you could get another line to stop the noise. Do you have SKY? This can very often lead to a noise on BT lines and Sky can fix it.
> No help with the BB, but it may help with the noise on the line.


sorry - should have given a bit more detail - wasn't expecting anyone to actually read it!

Apparently, there is no way to get a physical person to come out and assess why the noise on the existing line is too high. Despite the fact that it could just be a dodgy connection somewhere 

The only solution I have been offerred is to get another line installed - and make it VERY clear to the blokey who comes to do it that I want it done proper like. (and probably slip him a tenner and make him several cups of coffee - with chocy biscuits)

Ta for suggestion about Sky - but no, don't have it (daughter used to glue herself to telly when we did, so we have removed the temptation ).

And don't have any of them fancy digital cordeless phones either - which can (apparently) also effect things.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> hey - I'm really SOOOOO pleased for you!*
> 
> *yes - really I am. Â Not in the least bit jealous at all


Lol!! Sorry to rub it in!!! Normally everyone curses BT, but I'm the only one who thinks it's good!

Hope you get it sorted soon. 

Another alternative is to get one of your mates who lives close to you to install BB, then run one LONG RJ45 cable from their house to yours!!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Bad news time... if the noise is being created in the lines going upto your house then....

sorry about this....

tough - bribing Mr BT man won't help.

What you could try though is...

Ask for an install when the ground is wet (apparently this can help :-/ )
Tell BT that your voice line is noisy and can they have a look at it. BT are only expected to provide a voice connection. This may result in a better pair being used.
Find an ISP that still does engineer installs (my first DSL connection failed initially on the SNR test, but then the engineer tried a different pair going to the house and it worked fine ;D )


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Another alternative is to get one of your mates who lives close to you to install BB, then run one LONG RJ45 cable from their house to yours!!


Not such a silly idea!!

If e neighbor (upto about 100m away) can get DSL then you could set up a wireless connection between the houses using 802.11b kit + directional aerials


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> Another alternative is to get one of your mates who lives close to you to install BB, then run one LONG RJ45 cable from their house to yours!!


thank you! (LIKE that idea too!)



> Bad news time... if the noise is being created in the lines going upto your house then....
> sorry about this....
> 
> tough - bribing Mr BT man won't help.


yes - scared this might be an issue - hoping that biscuits and coffee might persude him to check at least as far back as the local box....



> What you could try though is...
> 
> Ask for an install when the ground is wet (apparently this can help Â :-/ )


should be ok on that bit - living in Wales..... 


> Tell BT that your voice line is noisy and can they have a look at it. BT are only expected to provide a voice connection. This may result in a better pair being used.


hmmm - like that idea, will give it a go ta!


> Find an ISP that still does engineer installs (my first DSL connection failed initially on the SNR test, but then the engineer tried a different pair going to the house and it worked fine Â ;D )


Like that idea too - thought BT had to BB enable the line first though - is this not the case? (PLEASE say yes!)

many thanks for all the help


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Like that idea too - thought BT had to BB enable the line first though - is this not the case? (PLEASE say yes!)
> 
> many thanks for all the help Â


From what I understand (you may want to ask these questions on www.adslguide.org.uk though).

If it's a wires-only install and the SNR is even 0.5db out - fail
If it's an engineer install then the SNR has to be a bit higher before they just reject it. if it's close to the 60db limit then an engineer is sent out to sample you tea and biscuits.

Check with the people on adslguide.org.uk though


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I had exactly the same problem in my last house, too much noise on line to get BB spoke to a couple of mates who work for BT and they said to ask for the gain to be turned right down then see if ur able to get it. Sure enough two weeks later BB was connected. Seems by turning the gain up it increases the noise level.
Worth a try
Jonah


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

tell ya what gents - considering I only posted this to get it off my chest, I am completly bowled over with the amount of help!

man, many thanks - will have a go at the fixes and keep you all informed


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

If everything else fails here are a couple of long-shots to try.

http://www.hydro.co.uk/broadband/intro.asp
BB over your electricity lines may be a long term answer, however you might not be able to get it soon, it depends on where they are trialling it (and make sure it's well earthed :).

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/1931217.stm
BB via satellite which is no good for games (its only broadband downstream not up) but better than 56k. This link is an old news item but it is available from BT now I believe.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Â£29.99 for a 1mb connection with low contention rates : :

Where do I sign ;D

A few years ago there were fears that viruses could eventually be transferred via an inverse wave in the electrical supply...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

When they say they will try another installation, this doesn't mean that they will run a new cable for you in the ducts. All it means is thaty they will use a different twisted pair in the cable that runs to your home. So it may or may not help much.

I had a lot of noise before in my line and it was making crackling noise on speech. So the engineer came and found that one of the two wires had a little cut in the man hole a few metres away from home. This cut was allowing moisture in and was making this noise. I have to say it was pure luck to see this as it was only identified after visual inspection.

It is difficult to find where the noise comes from in twisted pairs...you need lots of luck!

Also in new estates they put brand new cabling so you would expect to be perfect...so somewhere the installation is not perfect.

Good luck with this.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Apparently, there is no way to get a physical person to come out and assess why the noise on the existing line is too high. Â Despite the fact that it could just be a dodgy connection somewhere Â


I'd speak to them again - when we moved house, they came out checked the line and then said it was slightly noisy. They then replaced the socket, wiring to the line connection outside, trimmed the apple tree in the garden which was touching the wire from the pole to house, and finally replaced the run from the house to the junction box on the telegraph pole - the fact that it was a nice sunny day and the BT engineers were in a relaxed mood may have had summit to do with it.

Good luck

James.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> the fact that it was a nice sunny day and the BT engineers were in a relaxed mood may have had summit to do with it.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> James.


You may have to wait till summer then! ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i have broadband but it seems slow at downloading the last few days anyone know how to make it quicker or check if it is running correct.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> i have broadband but it seems slow at downloading the last few days anyone know how to make it quicker or check if it is running correct.


KC, Some if not most ISP's have a speedtest checker proggie which you can get from their homesite.

If not you can use this one on ADSL guide http://www.adslguide.org.uk/tools/speedtest.asp


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hi steve

what does this mean then.

Direction
Actual Speed
True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 463 Kbps (57.9 KB/sec) 500 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 241 Kbps (30.1 KB/sec) 260 Kbps (inc. overheads)


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

It means if you have a standard adsl Broadband connection it's bang on where it should be ;D.

If you are experiencing slowness where you didn't before its not down to you or your ISP and is likely a problem at the site end. (It could be to do with routing etc. but that's a whole 'nother can of worms, suffice to say your connection is fine.)

The stuff about actual speed etc. is to do with overheads in the protocol used and nothing to worry about.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

thanks steve it did go faster later sunday eve but thanks for your help.


----------

